# Orphaned Pigeon



## zhibberd (Sep 8, 2014)

Hi all,

came into work today and found a young pigeon by the buildings back entrance next to a flattened adult pigeon in the drive way  being what type of person I am, I've taken the pigeon into my work and intend to take it home. I'm looking for advice on caring for it as the last time I reared a bird was when I was rather young (still a little kid). also I'm looking for an idea of how old it is, so I'm attaching a photo.

thanks for any help.


----------



## kalel (Oct 14, 2008)

very cute


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

zhibberd said:


> Hi all,
> 
> came into work today and found a young pigeon by the buildings back entrance next to a flattened adult pigeon in the drive way  being what type of person I am, I've taken the pigeon into my work and intend to take it home. I'm looking for advice on caring for it as the last time I reared a bird was when I was rather young (still a little kid). also I'm looking for an idea of how old it is, so I'm attaching a photo.
> 
> thanks for any help.


He looks like he/she is about 18 to 20 days of age. he will need to be hand fed for a few more weeks. he's a real looker! that color is very nice in domestic purebred pigeons.


----------

